# The Next 6 Months



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

Our survival group is working day and night to meet the fast approaching economic collapse and hyperinflation. We perceive that mission as our first priority. In my group discussion today, I described the reasons why we are adopting that mission and encouraging other survival groups to do the same.

In the future, government help for the middle and working classes will be nonexistent. Survival groups must be oriented to organizing their members for economic survival first, along with creating cheap homemade fuel and survival skills training. 

This new war for survival will hit us all like a brick wall because most people depend on the media for information and the media is suppressing the truth.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

I am working on the same. I living in the upper Midwest. I am a greater need to becoming prepare and sustainable. Many years ago I found a analysis that predicted. When the cost of diesel surpass the cost of auto fuel. Hyper inflation will start to move like a snow ball rolled from top a mountain. 
They tied the diesel to the cost of food. No big jump there. But as we see the cost is related. Soon it could become to costly to ship food by truck. Leaving us to ship only by rail. 
As food and fuel cost raise. People will need to choose. Some won't even be able to go to work, most will have to choose to cut back to get to work. 
It is getting bad. And there is no relief in site.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

*Right Now Survival Leadership Should Focus on Economics*

Please read the latest discussion posted in our group section today. The best financial analysts that I know has predicted government and economic collapse within six months. That is why our group is focused upon pooled resources, group purchasing, developing cheap home made fuel and survival training as part of a complete program.
So many people need our help and they do not know who to trust. Survival groups may end up being the only islands of sanity in a swirling and crazy chaos.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not sure about 6 months, I see the US lasting a bit longer. That said, if Obama is re-elected and government & debt is not cut to a very sustainable level, we are toast.


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

We think that the election is fixed and obama will be re-elected. The economic crisis will be used by obama to declare martial law and lead us immediately into a police state. My friends who are still in the military have told me some disquieting news. For example there is a 25,000 man force at Fort Gordon trained to fight against the US populace. Each member of the unit had to agree that he would kill American citizens "if necessary."


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Phoenix1 said:


> I'm not sure about 6 months, I see the US lasting a bit longer. That said, if Obama is re-elected and government & debt is not cut to a very sustainable level, we are toast.


Absolutely


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

My gut tells me that prepping for economic callapse is priority number 1 as well, with a grid-down situation coming secondarily (either as a subset of #1 or a terrorist attack with an EMP). I met with a group of preppers this weekend & several of us are feeling a great sense of urgency about this. 

I really hope my intuition is wrong, but it usually isn't.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I would love to see a BIG EMP and then go back about 200 years......why?.......the only way that our kids will learn for the future.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Ponce said:


> I would love to see a BIG EMP and then go back about 200 years......why?.......the only way that our kids will learn for the future.


I'd take the 1800s for sure... Too crowded here anymore. It is almost impossible (and highly frowned upon) to live without the mass society of today. But I have to agree with you to some degree


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Throwing the flag on that statement!*



groupsurvival said:


> We think that the election is fixed and obama will be re-elected. The economic crisis will be used by obama to declare martial law and lead us immediately into a police state. My friends who are still in the military have told me some disquieting news.* For example there is a 25,000 man force at Fort Gordon trained to fight against the US populace. Each* member of the unit had to agree that he would kill American citizens "if necessary."


FWIW - Units at Fort Gordon
ARMY

Warrior Transition Battalion
(706) 787-1734, DSN 773-1734, Building 327
Warrior Transition Battalion is a subordinate battalion of Eisenhower Army Medical Center, Fort Gordon. Its mission is to restore the injured Soldier and return him or her to fighting strength. Those that cannot be healed will then, with dignity and compassion, be assisted through the transitions back to civilian life.

434th U.S.Army Signal Corps Band
http://www.gordon.army.mil/band
(706) 791-3113, DSN 780-3113, Building 29609
The 434th U.S. Army Signal Corps Band is comprised of approximately 40 musicians from across the United States. After a long, distinctive history from being organized in February 1943 as the 4th Engineer Amphibian Brigade Band, the U.S. Army Signal Corps Band received its current designation in June 1985. The band, a Training and Doctrine Command modification table of organization and equipment unit, continues to perform its duties of promoting morale and esprit de corps by providing suitable music for military ceremonies, formal concerts and recreational activities.

Signal and Ordnance Warriors - 15th Regimental Signal Brigade
"Voice of the Army...Faithful Service"
http://www.signal.army.mil/sigbde15
(706) 791-8314, DSN 780-8314 Building 25710, 606 Barnes Ave., Fort Gordon, GA 30809
Training is the primary mission of the 15th Regimental Signal Brigade. This mission is as diverse as the personnel who train here and the equipment that they learn to install, operate and maintain. The brigade conducts world class training to produce expeditionary Signal and Ordnance warriors with full spectrum competencies who live the Soldiers Creed. It provides tough and realistic training in a contemporary operating environment that focuses on tactical and technical skills, knowledge and abilities.

369th Signal Battalion
"Warriors Lead the Way!"
http://www.signal.army.mil/sigbde15/Signal_Battalions/369
(706) 791-3502, DSN 780-3502, Building 29602
The mission of the 369th Signal Battalion is to graduate highly motivated and disciplined Signal Soldiers who embody the Army values, are physically fit, technically knowledgeable and fully prepared for their first duty assignment. The "Warrior" Battalion currently trains Soldiers in three military occupational specialties: Signal Support Systems Specialist (25U), Cable Systems Installer/Maintainer (25L) and Radio Operator/Maintainer (25C).

447th Signal Battalion
"Centurions-On to Victory"
http://www.signal.army.mil/sigbde15/Signal_Battalions/447
(706) 791-5481, DSN 780-5481, Building 25601
The 447th Signal Battalion's mission is to train and graduate highly motivated, disciplined, physically fit, technically knowledgeable Signal Soldiers that live the Army values, whom are able to immediately contribute to their unit mission. The 447th Signal Battalion provides instruction and support for the following military occupational specialties: 25B Information Technology Specialist, 25M Multimedia Illustration, 25R Visual Information and Equipment Operator, 46R Broadcast Journalist and 46Q Journalist.

551st Signal Battalion
Patriots, "Watch and Warn"
http://www.signal.army.mil/551
(706) 791-4124, DSN 780-4124, Building 25605
The 551st Signal Battalion, the "Patriot Battalion," has a rich history beginning as an Aircraft Early Warning Battalion to present day as a part of the 15th Regimental Signal Brigade, assigned to the Training and Doctrine Command, and its performance of a challenging and daunting training mission. Its mission is two-fold. First, the battalion is responsible for transforming basically trained Soldiers into physically fit, confident warriors, able to live by the Army's values and warrior ethos. The second element is the responsibility to develop these Soldiers into technically competent and tactically proficient Soldiers, well-versed in the critical tasks associated with the military occupational specialties, and able to contribute to unit mission upon arrival.

73rd Ordnance Battalion
"Can Do Cobras"
http://www.signal.army.mil/sigbde15/73
(706) 791-2926, DSN 780-2926, Building 25604
The 73rd Ordnance Battalion is a training battalion of the 59th Ordnance Brigade, Redstone Arsenal, Ala. and is attached to the 15th Regimental Signal Brigade at Fort Gordon. The 73rd trains and develops both Ordnance Corps initial entry training Soldiers and non-initial entry training Soldiers. The training covers five Ordnance electronic maintenance military occupational specialties taught by civilian and military instructors from the Ordnance Electronic Maintenance Training Department, which is a school of the U.S. Army Ordnance Munitions and Electronics Maintenance School at Redstone Arsenal and two warrant officer courses.

7th Signal Command (Theater)
"One Team, One Network!"
(706) 787-7858, DSN 773-7858, Building 21715
The 7th Signal Command was activated at Fort Gordon in July 2008. The Army's newest Signal command is responsible for the integration, security and defense of the Army LandWarNet within the Continental U.S. (CONUS). The 7th Signal Command is designed to extend LandWarNet capabilities to generating and operating forces in support of CONUS-based information-enabled expeditionary operations. The command is one of five theater Signal Commands worldwide, and is a subordinate element of NETCOM/9th SC (Army) at Fort Huachuca, Ariz.

35th Signal Brigade
"The Lion Brigade"
http://www.signal.army.mil/35sig
(706) 791-9307/9308, DSN 780-9307 Building 25526
The 35th Signal Brigade is a subordinate element of the U.S. Army Network Enterprise Technology Command (NETCOM), 9th Army Signal Command. The 35th Signal Brigade rapidly deploys worldwide to provide and protect Expeditionary C4 Systems and Networks for the Army Service Component Commanders and Combatant Commanders, as well as Joint Task Force and Coalition Headquarters in order to enable joint and combined battle command across the full spectrum of network centric operations and warfare.

63rd Expeditionary Signal Battalion
"Proud and Ready"
http://www.signal.army.mil/63sig
(706) 791-2629/8058, DSN 780-2629 Building 28510
The 63rd Expeditionary Signal Battalion is a tactical, theater signal battalion that is a subordinate element of the 35th Signal Brigade. The battalion's mission is to deploy worldwide to install, operate and maintain Echelons Above Corps, tactical subscriber voice, data communications and computer systems in support of joint and combined operations in all environments while ensuring force protection.

67th Expeditionary Signal Battalion
"Rapid, Flexible and Reliable"
http://www.signal.army.mil/67sig/default.htm
(706) 791-6956/6963, DSN 780-6956 Building 25525
The 67th Expeditionary Signal Battalion is a combat area/Echelon Above Corps battalion that is part of the 35th Signal Brigade. Its mission statement directs the unit to deploy worldwide to install, operate, maintain and protect theater-level, tactical communications in support of specified, joint and combined operations across the spectrum of conflict. The 67th Signal Battalion provides voice, video and data capabilities, and in all environments, it ensures force protection.

359th Signal Brigade
"Command and Communicate"
http://www.signal.army.mil/359sig/pao
(706) 791-5746, DSN 780-5746 Building 14401
The 359th Theater Tactical Signal Brigade, headquartered at Fort Gordon, exercises command and control over Army Reserve Soldiers in six states. The brigade has a distinguished history dating back to 1944 when it served admirably in Brazil and was decorated with the Meritorious Unit Commendation Award for its accomplishments.

513th Military Intelligence Brigade
http://www.signal.army.mil/513mi
(706) 791-9177, DSN 780-9177, Building 21710
The 513th Military Intelligence (MI) Brigade is a Theater MI Brigade that operates under the administrative control of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command (INSCOM) and under the operational control of U.S. Army Central (ARCENT)/3rd Army. The brigade's mission is to conduct intelligence in support of ARCENT full spectrum operations in the U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) area of responsibility (AOR) to defeat adversaries, promote regional stability, support allies, and protect U.S. national interests.

202nd Military Intelligence Battalion (Forward Collection)
http://www.signal.army.mil/513mi/202nd.htm
(706) 791-9496, DSN 780-9496 Building 21722
The 202nd Military Intelligence Battalion is a deployable Forward Collection Battalion that conducts continuous overt human intelligence collection, counterintelligence activities, and signals intelligence collection and analysis in support of U.S. Army Central (ARCENT) to defeat adversaries, promote regional stability, support allies, and protect U.S. national interests; the battalion supports other commands as directed.

224th Military Intelligence Battalion (Aerial Exploitation)
(912) 315-5873, DSN 729-5873 Building 1324, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.
The 224th Military Intelligence Battalion (Aerial Exploitation) is based at Hunter Army Airfield in Savannah, Ga. The battalion deploys and conducts aerial signals and imagery intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition and reconnaissance in support of designated and supported warfighting commanders in the U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) Area of Responsibility.

297th Military Intelligence Battalion (Operations)
http://www.signal.army.mil/513mi/297th.htm
(706) 791-9014, DSN 780-9014, Building 21717
The 297th Military Intelligence Battalion is the operations battalion for the 513th MI Brigade. The battalion plans, coordinates, manages, and directs Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) synchronization, and dissemination in support of national, combined, Joint Task Force (JTF), interagency, multi-national, and Theater Army Service Component Commander (ASCC)
requirements.

116th Military Intelligence Group NSA/CSS Georgia:
http://www.inscom.army.mil/MSC/
Default116.aspx?text=off&size=12pt
(706) 791-0545, DSN 780-0545 Building 24701
116th Military Intelligence Group executes dominant intelligence, security, and information operations to answer national, theater, and component commander's intelligence requirements. The Group commands, controls, and provides full spectrum support to organic elements and NSA/CSS Georgia (NSAG) Components and serves as host for NSAG. As host, the group provides security, logistics, communications, administration and operational strategic planning support for the Navy, Air Force, Marines and Department of Defense civilian activities. The group has one battalion, the 206th Military Intelligence Battalion, also located at Fort Gordon.

206th Military Intelligence Battalion
http://www.inscom.army.mil/MSC/Default206.aspx
(706) 791-9152, DSN 780-9152 Building 28423
The 206th Military Intelligence Battalion provides technically proficient Soldiers to conduct and enable NSAG's continuous SIGINT operations and global communications, and conducts FOUNDRY training.

324th Signal Battalion
(706) 791-9053, DSN 780-9053 Building 14401
The 324th Signal Battalion, U.S. Army Reserve Command, an Echelons Above Corps unit, is tasked with providing tactical subscriber communications systems in support of units located in its area of operation. The most modern Echelons Above Corps Signal Battalion in the reserve forces pool, the 324th is equipped with state-of-the-art digital group multiplexing equipment and automatic voice switches.
AIR FORCE

31st Intelligence Squadron
Desert Knights "No Borders, No Limits"
(706) 791-0004, DSN 780-0004 Building 28423
The 31st Intelligence Squadron is the United States Air Force component of the National Security Agency/Central Security Service-Georgia field site and subordinate to the Air Force Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance Agency. It conducts both national and tactical intelligence operations in support of combat operations, plans and forces for three joint combatant commands. The unit also conducts intelligence operations in support of the air component commanders, air forces and Airmen of those combatant commands.

Detachment 1, 338th Training Squadron
http://www.gordon.army.mil/338trsdet1
(706) 791-3440, DSN 780-3440 Building 25703
Detachment 1, 338th Training Squadron provides apprentice training for all active duty Air Force, Air National Guard and Air Force Reserve personnel entering the satellite, wide-band and telemetry communications systems career field. Detachment 1 also provides supplemental technical training on 14 different advanced communication systems for Air Force, Army, Navy and Marine personnel. The "Dark Knights" are subordinate to the 81st Training Group located at Keesler Air Force Base, Miss.
MARINES

http://www.gordon.army.mil/mardet
Company D, Marine Cryptologic Support Battalion is one of seven operational letter companies assigned in a separate detached status under the command (less operational control) of the Commanding Officer, Marine Cryptologic Support Battalion, Fort Meade, Md. Company D conducts operations within the National Security Agency/ Central Security Services.
NAVY

Navy Information Operations Command, Ga.
http://www.gordon.army.mil/niocga
(706) 791-9581, DSN 780-9581 Building 28423
Navy Information Operations Command, Georgia (NAVIOCOM Georgia) was originally commissioned as Naval Security Group Activity, Fort Gordon (NSGAFG). NSGAFG was commissioned on Nov. 1, 1995 at Fort Gordon to perform Naval Security Group-related functions. Specifically, NSGAFG provided operational cryptologic personnel to support the Fort Gordon Regional Security Operations Center (GRSOC). In summer 2005, the GRSOC was renamed the National Security Agency/Central Security Service, Georgia (NSA/CSS GA). NSA/CSS Georgia serves as a joint service facility established by the Director, National Security Agency to conduct continuous security operations in support of national and Warfighter intelligence requirements.

Center for Information Dominance Learning Site
https://www.netc.navy.mil/centers/ceninfodom/ftgordon
(706) 791-7027, DSN 780-7027 Building 25702
Center for Information Dominance (CENINFODOM) Learning Site, Fort Gordon Detachment is a tenant command of the Center for Information Dominance, Corry Station located in Pensacola, Fla. CENINFODOM provides Navy enlisted personnel with the skills and knowledge required to operate and maintain all components of the Defense Satellite Communications Systems, Cryptologic systems, and Apprentice Cryptologic Linguist Programs.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

urbanprepping said:


> I am working on the same. I living in the upper Midwest. I am a greater need to becoming prepare and sustainable. Many years ago I found a analysis that predicted. When the cost of diesel surpass the cost of auto fuel. Hyper inflation will start to move like a snow ball rolled from top a mountain.
> They tied the diesel to the cost of food. No big jump there. But as we see the cost is related. Soon it could become to costly to ship food by truck. Leaving us to ship only by rail.
> As food and fuel cost raise. People will need to choose. Some won't even be able to go to work, most will have to choose to cut back to get to work.
> It is getting bad. And there is no relief in site.


Food will still be shipped by truck even if the price of diesel fuel doubles. Trains run on diesel too.

Eventually people will have to cut out all fast food and all dining at restaurants. When the price of gas goes through the roof it will devastate what remains of the economy.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't buy into any definite timeline. There are too many variables, and our country has too much of a "survival" instinct, whether anyone of the general populace wants to think of themselves as so. Look how people responded after 9/11. Sure, the patriotism and feelings of working together didn't last after the initial shock, but I believe that if things get that bad to where we're near a collapse, our country will hang on with many lingering dying breaths. 

Dying and death isn't pretty. Even if we're talking about something like a nation. I accept that it can happen but I'm hoping we keep it together longer than 6 months. We're still the best nation on the earth, even though I could make a list of gripes or point out corruption and greed and the other ills chipping away at the nation we once were, and still can be.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Imho we will slowly keep sliding down hill. It may come faster or not but the determining factor on time is food and water. As more people get hungry their will be more people willing to brake laws to feed themself and their children. Food. Water. Shelter. The basics of survival must be met. All other laws. Religious and social views come second.


----------

